# Emeporor Anglefish



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I am wanting to put a juv. in my 90 gal Fish only tank. Any info you can give me would be great I know it eats corals and likes to eat sponges. that will not be a problem I can buy sponges at my lfs every so often.

But anything that I need to know I might not know already?


Thanks
Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it is a sponge eater but that isnt its only diet. It just states that so if you had sponges you wouldn't get mad if it eats them. I love those angels just I would not like it going rampent in my SPS setup. Please post pics when you do get him. I love seeing them all the time.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Just take the best care of it you can. I have yet to see one that can survive for long to aquarium life. They are so sensitive and usually die within a few weeks.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What we do with are customers is when they first arrive is get them to eat first before they are sold, then before you by it ask them to feed him. You probably know this already. Any good LFS store should do this anyway to avoid pissing off customers.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I didn't know this thanks for the tip. Anything else you can tell me it would be great.

Roger


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

Really good, stable water will definitely help along with a lot of variation in their diet and a relatively stress-free environment. All of the Imperators that have come through work seem to have done just fine and usually have no trouble eating after a few days. The only suggestion I have is that sometime down the road you invest in a bigger tank. Emperors can get 15+ inches and need a good amount of room to move about. I have a friend that's had a juvenile for about a year now and it's starting to move into it's adult phase. Really cool fish.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info

Roger


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

What do you recommend for a balanced diet?


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

Angels are omnivorous, so both meaty foods and vegetable matter in the diet is ideal. They'll probably pick at some algae in your tank or any algae strips you put in for your tangs. They'll readily take Formula 1 and 2 frozen foods, brine and mysis shrimp, and probably some pellet foods. There's also a frozen food specifically made for angelfish. Has sponges in it and is supposed to simulate their natural diet. Scallops, shrimp, clams, mussels, anything like that would be good as well.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, and there's also a product called Selcon that you can mix in with their food if you can't give them that varied a diet. It's designed for reef invertibrates, but I use it with my freshwater fish and it makes their color explode. It has fatty acids and vitamins B and C in it, which fish don't usually get on a limited diet. You could also use something like Vita-Chem or Garlic Guard.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

after weeks of waiting here it is. I wasen't able to get a great picture. I have had him in there for about 23 hours now. He hasen't eaten the special food with sponges in it, but he has been picking at the rocks.
I am going to go buy a sponge that is inexspensive for him to eat, but I will still feed but that way he can pick when ever he wants.

Roger

















He is very shy everytime I go over to take a picture he hinds behind the rock


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 14, 2007)

Those things are just beautiful. I was at my LFS today, and they sell for $300 here! How much are they where you get them?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

JackBauer said:


> Those things are just beautiful. I was at my LFS today, and they sell for $300 here! How much are they where you get them?


Please tell me its a adult angel for $300. Even adult one thats a rip off and a half.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

JackBauer said:


> Those things are just beautiful. I was at my LFS today, and they sell for $300 here! How much are they where you get them?


wow where do you live??


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

mine was 125 for medium one, but he has also survived a year which is good for this species.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just found out that in the mid west they tend to run a little pricey


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

took you long enough lol, same here, saw one in my lfs for $150 (fully grown adult)


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

mine was 50$ I live in florida and I live near a company that whole sales to over 500 stores nation wide, So there prices are great!!!

Roger


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah exactly, pretty fish. But you better count on 1 out of 3 living. I know two people it took, 3 fish to get one to live for more than 6 months.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for the positive thinking


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

andre can you post a picture of your tank it sounds great!!!

Roger


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

a few pics are posted i will give you a link. Than i will take a bunch of pics here tonight.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4221


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

im not trying to be negative, i am just letting you know what to be prepared for. They are an extremely picky fish, But they are also the neatest fish. Mine swims through all the rocks on his side and he is pretty neat to watch.


----------



## ahoyhoy239 (Feb 20, 2007)

Rogergolf66 said:


> mine was 50$ I live in florida and I live near a company that whole sales to over 500 stores nation wide, So there prices are great!!!
> 
> Roger


where in florida do you live?

I live in miami, a friend told me about a large distributor in the south florida area, maybe its the same one your talking about?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

No I live just north of Tampa.

Hey what are the prices for blue legs there?


----------



## ahoyhoy239 (Feb 20, 2007)

not too sure, im going by he store today so i will find out but i think they are less than a dollar.


----------



## ahoyhoy239 (Feb 20, 2007)

just got back from the store, the blue legs were .65 at one store and .50 at another...if i didnt have other things to do i would have bought 2 or 3 more for my tank

more on topic with the thread though, they had a couple of juvenile angels similar to yours in great condition and my dad really liked them, so now i have more reason to get another tank :BIGcha-ching:


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah the blue legs are .49 here. I use to pay .25 for blue legs.


----------

